# como hacer que un CD-ROM lea MP3



## maxdiel (Abr 11, 2008)

Hola 
quisiera conocer, si alguien sabe como hacer que un lector de cd de los usados en computadoras normales, reprodusca MP3, por supuesto sin el uso de la computadora, simplemente alimentandolo con los +12V y +5v. si alguien sabe como implementarle las funciones de avance, retroceso y demas de las canciones.
agradeceria cuelquier coperacion.


----------



## JV (Abr 11, 2008)

No hay forma fácil de hacerlo. Porque no tienes ni software ni hardware que soporte mp3 en una lectora de pc.


Saludos..


----------



## mabauti (Abr 11, 2008)

Como dice JV, no se puede, mejor compra un MP3 portatil, no estan tan caros.


----------



## jakejarper (Abr 12, 2008)

eso, que compre uno...pero como los lectores de las notebooks te los leen


----------



## JV (Abr 12, 2008)

jakejarper dijo:
			
		

> eso, que compre uno...pero como los lectores de las notebooks te los leen



Opcion 1: leen a travez de la notebook utilizando software

Opcion 2: tienen hardware o software embebido en la lectora


Saludos..


----------



## skay15 (Abr 12, 2008)

mmm, comprar uno, buena opción... como desafío, buscar y comprar un CI que decodifique MP3, a programar un micro, manejando tambien un display y a ver que sale... Fácil no es, interesante, si...


----------



## JV (Abr 13, 2008)

El desafio es conseguirlo en el mercado...

Y si, interesante es, pero tambien antieconomico.


Saludos..


----------

